# Anyone Seen This Striping Technique?



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

Driving around a new striping technique caught my eye. Haha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cheater stripes! @OD on Grass


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

It looks better on Bermuda than Tall Fescue. "Cheater Stripes" haha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

OhDeere said:


> It looks better on Bermuda than Tall Fescue...


Couldn't agree more. :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

OhDeere said:


> It looks better on Bermuda than Tall Fescue. "Cheater Stripes" haha


They gave it their best shot :lol:


----------

